# My computer keeps falling asleep, help!



## AllisonP (Jan 11, 2006)

I've checked all the settings and everything is fine. I will start to type something and my computer will fall asleep (the screen will turn black and then my screensaver pictures will come on)...help! I've already done the obvious, by restarting the computer...should I reboot? Has anyone ever had this problem before?


----------



## Cam (Jan 11, 2006)

Have tried to set the energy savers to never let the computer sleep? Not ideal but if it worked at least you would be okay to keep typing. Also some Mac keyboards the power on key is also an immediate off key - any chance you are touching by accident?

apple support for OS X. 

Preventing your computer from sleeping

You can prevent your computer from going to sleep if you need it to continue performing a task, such as burning a CD or DVD.

   1. Choose Apple menu > System Preferences, and then click Energy Saver.
   2. If necessary, click Show Details, then click Sleep.
   3. Drag the slider that controls the computer's sleep to "Never."

When the computer finishes the task, you should change the settings in Energy Saver preferences so that your computer will go to sleep when it's not in use.


----------



## Cam (Jan 11, 2006)

Have tried to set the energy savers to never let the computer sleep? Not ideal but if it worked at least you would be okay to keep typing. Also some Mac keyboards the power on key is also an immediate off key - any chance you are touching by accident?

apple support for OS X. 

Preventing your computer from sleeping

You can prevent your computer from going to sleep if you need it to continue performing a task, such as burning a CD or DVD.

   1. Choose Apple menu > System Preferences, and then click Energy Saver.
   2. If necessary, click Show Details, then click Sleep.
   3. Drag the slider that controls the computer's sleep to "Never."

When the computer finishes the task, you should change the settings in Energy Saver preferences so that your computer will go to sleep when it's not in use.


----------



## dalemeyn (Apr 3, 2006)

Also try resetting SMU/SMC (System Management Unit/Controller).  This controls the auto on/off, sleep, etc., for the computer.  Type "reset SMU or SMC" in the search window.


----------



## matt w (May 19, 2006)

your computer may not be "falling asleep" but just kiking in the screen saver.
check that.
cheers&aloha,
matt


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 20, 2006)

Might you have "hot corners" turned on for the screensaver?  "Hot corners" are areas of your screen in the corners that activate the screensaver when you move the mouse into one of the corners.  Check this setting under "Desktop & Screen Saver" in the System Preferences.


----------

